# Campagnolo Eurus, a good upgrade?



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear all,

I currently have the following hand-built wheelset: Chris King hubs laced to Mavic Open Pro with Sapim Race (32H (front and rear), 3 cross spoke pattern)

Have a good deal on an used Campagnolo Eurus E3 wheelset (clincher wheelset)

I like my current wheelset, if I get the Campagnolo Eurus E3 wheelset, will I see an improvement in performance (stiffer wheel? spin faster?)

I know that the Eurus will be a little lighter though..

Thanks
Howard


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

Campi wheels weigh less , also less spokes. Are the rims true and do the hubs feel smooth as butter? If you answer yes to all of the above then you have a good chance of getting a good deal.


----------



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes, the rims are true and the hubs rolls smoothly. However, they are the year 2005 or 2004 models


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

Campi makes solid wheels. The two things I do not like is 1. Cost of repair part
2. Discontinue rim types
Your rim is still being made - are they a G3 spoke laceing pattern?
If they are G3 and in a comfortable price range - then they sound are good to go. Technically they will be faster than your very nice (but 32hole x 3cross) wheels


----------



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for the quick reply. Yes, they are the G3 rims. 
I do agree that the replacement parts are expensive and difficult to true (the G3 pattern)

Thanks again,

Howard


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

Howard,

The Eurus wheels are really stiff and inspire a great deal of confidence, especially at speed. I've had mine for almost 2 years (6,000+ miles) and have put them through a ton of abuse, (e.g. hopping curbs, potholes, etc. - I do city riding) and they have always performed. 

One time I hit a curb/barrier at speed and egged the front wheel. Took the wheel to my LBS, they trued the wheel, took out the flat spot, and the wheel continues to go. 

My other wheels are Zipps and Eastons, but for how I ride the Campys are always my first choice.


----------



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Jrmccain,
Thanks for the info. That sure helps.
One good thing I heard about the Eurus hubs are that they spin smoothly, are Record level quality and they will continue to roll well (esp if they are maintained well)

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

no way... no way is that a good deal... 2004 is NOT the current rim, but the older 30mm type no longer in production...

assumin' those wheels actually got used, 6 years is a lot of wear.... CK hubs and OP rims is about as good as any non-aero set up...

also, if they are 2004 30mm rims, they aint that light... maybe 1650-1700g in the real world... ie. possibly the same or maybe even a tad more than ck/op/race...


----------



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Wankski 
Thanks for pointing that out. Yes, it is a year 2005 model (the older G3 rims). 
Suppose the hubs still spin smoothly, how much is the maximum I should pay for it?

Thanks
Howard


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

the older eurus, while completely different from the current eurus, are superb wheels in their own right. I have both versions, and both are indestructible high performance products. That being said, a fair price for an excellent condition pair of 2004 eurus would be in the $400 range.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I have had both versions of the Eurus wheelset, biggest mistake I made in my cycling equipment was selling them -- great, great wheels.

They roll great, super stiff, tons of confidence. Nothing featherweight, but reasonably light and fairly aero for system wheels. Wonderful hubs, easy bearing adjustment.

I actually prefer the freehub and adjust style on the older ones, though both have easy bearings to adjust, the "new" version's freehub isn't as easy to remove or backwards-compatible, and fits fewer cassettes on the HG version.

Not that there is a THING wrong with your current wheels, but, even so -- "race day" wheels are nice to have, even if you do not race.

For a while I had Chorus / Open Pros as my everyday set, and Eurus for racing, loved it.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

Since you're coming from CK hubs, I'm assuming you're running either a Shimano or SRAM drivetrain. Are the Eurus wheels you're considering compatible with the shimano/sram splines or will you be running a cassette conversion for indexing?

Plum


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Argentius said:


> I have had both versions of the Eurus wheelset, biggest mistake I made in my cycling equipment was selling them -- great, great wheels.
> 
> They roll great, super stiff, tons of confidence. Nothing featherweight, but reasonably light and fairly aero for system wheels. Wonderful hubs, easy bearing adjustment.
> 
> ...


Argentius, since you had both version, can you share your experience with both of them? Same ride characteristics? How about compared to your Chorus / Open Pro (laced 32x3?), were the Eurus wheelsets much stiffer, were they jarring like the Khamsins? 

I'm looking with something with slightly less flex than my set of 05 Neutrons, but not jarring like a set of Khamsin. 

Thanks.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*Eurus*

15k hard miles no problems. I have not trued them once. I am replacing the decals though, they are peeling off.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Eurus are fantastic, I have owned 2 pair and loved them both. 

I would seriously consider the 2 way fit if you are going to invest in wheels and keep them for years.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

CliveDS said:


> Eurus are fantastic, I have owned 2 pair and loved them both.
> 
> I would seriously consider the 2 way fit if you are going to invest in wheels and keep them for years.


Clive, how does the stiffness and comfort compare between the Eurus 2-way and the Neutron or other Campag wheels?


----------



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi All
Thanks very much for your kind advice. I learnt a lot.
I have 2 second hand offers to choose:

1. Year 2004 Eurus- 3000-4000miles(ridden), rims are trued, hubs roll smoothly: US$300
or

2. Year 2009 Eurus-2 way fit- 1000miles(ridden), rims are trued, hubs roll smoothly: US$750

Worth it to pay the extra US$450 for a 2009 Eurus?

Thanks again,
Howard


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> Clive, how does the stiffness and comfort compare between the Eurus 2-way and the Neutron or other Campag wheels?


The Neutron's still feel like a traditional wheel, comfortable but not very stiff. 

Eurus are a lot stiffer and depending on the frame you have might even be too stiff. This is the reason I love the new model Eurus 2 way fit. 

Right now I am doing a test ride on a Ridley Noah with Eurus and Michelin Pro 3 tires, it's fast but too stiff. 

When I swap for the 2 way fits they feel way smoother because of the lower pressure.


----------



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Clive,
I ride a titanium bike, do you think that the Eurus will be too stiff for a Ti Bike?

Thanks
Howard


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

I think they will be great on a ti bike. Even the standard clinchers would be good.


----------



## chanhoward (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks Clive.
Which used Eurus will you choose?

1. Year 2004 Eurus- 3000-4000miles(ridden), rims are trued, hubs roll smoothly: US$300
or

2. Year 2009 Eurus-2 way fit- 1000miles(ridden), rims are trued, hubs roll smoothly: US$750

Worth it to pay the extra US$450 for a 2009 Eurus?

Thanks
Howard


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

I would go for the 2 way fit. No questions thats a great deal at $750. 

Read my tubeless review on my blog to justify the additional expense. 

Also in my experience with used wheels and mileage, 3000-4000 could easily be a lot more.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

well, I've got a '05 Eurus that been sitting in my garage for a few years now, doubt it has more than 3k miles on it. Brake track looks new. PM if interested.

Having said that, if you're set on the 2-way you can find Eurus 2-way new for less than $750. try ribble.

Though my recommendations would be to go custom again because at some point you may have to do a wheel repair and factory wheels are all expensive to repair. 

Also, I don't think you'll see much improvement in performance but will see a degradation in comfort from your current wheelset.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Experiences*

Sure thing.

The Eurus are noticably stiff. Like, quite stiff. They feel great, fast, responsive, but, I used them as race / event wheels.

Ride-wise, the "older" version, with 30mm rims all around, were probably the stiffer ride. They have thinner, bladed steel spokes, so the handling and noise are less noticable.

The newer version are lighter, but, I could not really notice that. They felt a little more like "normal" wheels, a little less harsh, but, still a very, very stiff ride. They have the bladed aluminum spokes, so you get some of that "helicopter-blade" sound, especially in crosswinds, and this 140-lb rider noticed crosswinds a bit more -- but only a bit. Nothing like Carbones or 404's.

They are probably more like Khamsins in that regard. I once had a pair of Zondas, the older, non-bladed version, and they felt just as stiff as the Eurus, though not QUITE as "fast" -- coulda been mental, but they are heavier-rimmed. 

The Chorus / Open pro was the "yardstick" wheelset -- smooth, reasonably fast, tough, but still plush enough ride. Definitely felt less "racy." That can definitely be a good thing, sometimes.




orange_julius said:


> Argentius, since you had both version, can you share your experience with both of them? Same ride characteristics? How about compared to your Chorus / Open Pro (laced 32x3?), were the Eurus wheelsets much stiffer, were they jarring like the Khamsins?
> 
> I'm looking with something with slightly less flex than my set of 05 Neutrons, but not jarring like a set of Khamsin.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow $664.77 from Ribble in the UK. http://tinyurl.com/yg57xbl

$869 is the wholesale cost from Campagnolo USA. Something is wrong??

If you own a bike store in the US you might as well throw the keys away and go work at the Starbucks around the corner. 
You will make more money and still get to see all your friends on the other side of the counter.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Have had mine for about 3 years. Love them.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That is still cheap, but, check your conversions, the ones on the website are kinda bunk... I don't think they'll end up that cheap, even without a curreny exchange premium or freight.

But, part of the reason they show up that cheaply is you're dodging BOTH US and UK duties. That's frustrating to bike shops, for sure...




CliveDS said:


> Wow $664.77 from Ribble in the UK. http://tinyurl.com/yg57xbl
> 
> $869 is the wholesale cost from Campagnolo USA. Something is wrong??
> 
> ...


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

CliveDS said:


> The Neutron's still feel like a traditional wheel, comfortable but not very stiff.
> 
> Eurus are a lot stiffer and depending on the frame you have might even be too stiff. This is the reason I love the new model Eurus 2 way fit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments, Clive. So you are saying that in order to get additional comfort, mounting a set of tubulars so that it can run at lower pressures is key. That makes very good sense of getting a 2-way fit!


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes the 2 way fit tubeless not to be confused with tubulars. 

Tubeless runs about 15-20lbs lower and feels really good with such a stiff wheel.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

CliveDS said:


> Yes the 2 way fit tubeless not to be confused with tubulars.
> 
> Tubeless runs about 15-20lbs lower and feels really good with such a stiff wheel.


Thanks for the clarification, Clive. I remember talking to Hutchinson to try out their tubeless clinchers (I guess it's what they are called?) a few years ago, but somehow my team at the time couldn't work out a deal. 

Very tempting choice for my next wheelset!!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Argentius said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> The Eurus are noticably stiff. Like, quite stiff. They feel great, fast, responsive, but, I used them as race / event wheels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the excellent commentary, Argentius. The Eurus is probably almost as jarring as the Khamsins (any opinions from those who has both?), so I think I'll look for something else then. I was interested in trying out a 2-way fit, but now I'll take a look at the Fulcrum wheels instead. 

The Fulcrums don't have the same G3 spoking pattern, so I hope they are more comfy.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

*Tubeless / 2 way fit*

I have 2009 Eurus 2 way fit and love the wheels. I run them as tubeless and really like them. As noted by others, you can run at 95 to 100 PSI for a slightly softer ride, plus a little more rubber on the ground, all with apparently the same or better rolling resistance. 
The Ribble price in British Pounds is currently about $827 even though they show it quite a bit less if you use another converter. It may be that the British price includes VAT, or??


----------



## bd2bike (Oct 30, 2005)

*how about the Fulcrum 1s?*

Sounds like these Eurus are great wheels... I've been looking at the Fulcrum Race 1 2-ways... also owned by Campy -- anyone know if there is any real difference? 

I'm ready to pull the trigger on one of these this week and trying to see if it's just comes down to which I can find at the better price.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

I just finished a review of the racing 1's on my blog, check it out. 

They are the same wheels as the 2010 Eurus. Have a different spoke pattern in the rear wheel but it's not significant.


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

> I ride a titanium bike, do you think that the Eurus will be too stiff for a Ti Bike?


I've been using the 2007 Eurus (much the same as the current ones I think) on a Ti bike for 2-3 years and they've been brilliant. Stiff, really responsive, a feeling of being in touch with the road surface but without any jarring or discomfort... I had to minutely true the rear wheel a couple of days ago for the first time, but only because I'd managed to snag one of the spokes while yanking the bike out of the turbo trainer.


----------



## calgary_jim (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm struggling with the same question right now - Eurus G3 vs Neutron's. Given that I'm over 200 lbs, does that change the selection? Most of my rides are 1-2 hours, slightly rolling.....


----------

